# Can't transfer .mkv files :-(



## garberfc (Feb 10, 2003)

I love the ability to transfer content from my computer to the Tivo Roamio. It's a pleasure using the TiVo interface to watch content.

However, why won't the TiVo software allow the transfer of .mkv files? 

Thanks,
F


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

garberfc said:


> I love the ability to transfer content from my computer to the Tivo Roamio. It's a pleasure using the TiVo interface to watch content.
> 
> However, why won't the TiVo software allow the transfer of .mkv files?
> 
> ...


What s/w on the PC are you using?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Use pyTiVo instead, it can do mkv files


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

I use Tivo Desktop Plus to transfer .mkv files from my computer. But before it would work, and after googling and research, I found I had to install "ffdshow" and "haali media splitter" on the computer.


----------



## garberfc (Feb 10, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> What s/w on the PC are you using?


Windoze 7 Ultimate


----------



## garberfc (Feb 10, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Use pyTiVo instead, it can do mkv files


Thanks for the suggestion. PyTiVo looks promising, but requires a lot of install and configuration. I think I'll look at TiVo Desktop Plus first.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

garberfc said:


> Windoze 7 Ultimate


I was asking about the application s/w, not o/s.



garberfc said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. PyTiVo looks promising, but requires a lot of install and configuration. I think I'll look at TiVo Desktop Plus first.


pyTivo may be a bit more difficult to install and setup, but it isa much better solution, particularly when the destination TiVo is a Series 4 (Premiere) or later.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

I didn't know TiVo could play MKV files. This is great!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Random User 7 said:


> I didn't know TiVo could play MKV files. This is great!


It can't. mkv is a container, not an encoding method. Usually, it's h.264 encoded which Premiere and later can handle, so pyTiVo just has to remux them (if you set "ts = on). TD+ will transcode to mpeg2.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Ahh ok, I'll stick with XBMC then.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Random User 7 said:


> Ahh ok, I'll stick with XBMC then.


Why? The remuxing doesn't add any significant time to the transfer.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The Plex app works great for playing MKV files on the TiVo as well.


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

lpwcomp said:


> Why? The remuxing doesn't add any significant time to the transfer.


I don't need to leave my PC on with XBMC. Plays from a 2.5tb USB drive


----------

